# MS SQL: Datumsformat für einzelne Datenbank ändern



## rfink (23. März 2005)

Ich habe Probleme mit US-Software (asp).
Kann ich auf einem SQL-Server 2000 eine einzelne Datenbank mit dem
notwendigen Datumsformat (09.19.2001 08:19:18 PM) laufen lassen?
Meiner arbeitet mit 2005-03-22 11:22:00.000.

Wenn ja, welches ist der einfachste Weg und wie macht man sowas?

Der SQL-Server, der Server 2003 und alle andern Datenbanken auf dem
SQL-Server dürfen dabei bezüglicher der Regional-Einstellungen nicht
betroffen sein!

Herzlichen Dank für Tips oder Hilfestellung!

Raymond


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. März 2005)

Hallo!

Du könntest beim anmelden an die jeweilige Datenbank sowas versuchen:

```
SET DATEFORMAT mdy
GO
DECLARE @datevar datetime
SET @datevar = '03/26/05'
SELECT @datevar
GO
```

Sprich, mittels SET DATEFORMAT das Datumsformat für die aktuelle Session einstellen.

Gruß Tom


----------

